# Lenteur Macbook blanc 2009



## rottoto (3 Juillet 2013)

Bonsoir tout le monde.

Je possède un MacBook blanc (fin 2009) :
- Intel Core 2 duo @ 2,26ghz
- 4GB de ram
- disque dur 250GB
- OS X 10.7.5

Il tourne sous Lion depuis longtemps maintenant, sans aucun souci... jusqu'à présent.
Depuis quelques jours, sa lenteur devient insupportable : très long au démarrage et pour l'éteindre, impossible de lire un simple DivX sur VLC sans saccades, etc Du jour au lendemain tout est devenu très lent sans que je sache pourquoi.

J'ai fait quelques manip mais rien a faire, ça rame ça rame ! Et mes compétences en informatique sont assez limitées.
- automation sous Onyx
- vider la PRAM
- nettoyage de tout ce qui ne me servait a rien (actuellement 70GB de stockage sont utilisés environ)
- scan sur Clamxav

Auriez vous une idée de quoi cette lenteur peut provenir ? Un composant hs ?
Merci pour votre aide


----------



## jellyboy74 (3 Juillet 2013)

Peut tu vérifier ce qu'il te reste de disque dur ? Il faut savoir que très souvent les macs panique quand la place sur le HDD passe en dessous des 6/7 %  soit un peu moins de 20 Gigas dans ton cas.


----------



## rottoto (3 Juillet 2013)

Bonsoir jellyboy74 et merci pour ta réponse. Il me reste environ 180 GB de libre.


----------



## jellyboy74 (3 Juillet 2013)

Alors normalement en dessous tu a un capot avec plusieurs petites visse. Démonte le , tu auras accès à ta RAM , vérifie qu'elle soit bien en place ( si tu ne sait aps faire regardes ta notice c'est marqué dedans ou internet) . Ca peu venir de ton disque dur, est ce qu'il fait du bruit au démarrage par exemple, ou l'entends tu gratter?


----------



## rottoto (3 Juillet 2013)

J'ai regardé la ram et elle est bien en place.
Pas de son anormal non. Du moins aucun que je n'ai remarqué. Tu penses que c'est le hdd qui fatigue ? Parce que dans ce cas j'aimerai le changer avant de tout perdre.
Existe-t-il un soft qui permettrait de tester l'état des composants ?


----------



## drszum (4 Juillet 2013)

Y at-il un programme pour organiser HDD sur mac?


----------



## Sly54 (4 Juillet 2013)

rottoto a dit:


> Existe-t-il un soft qui permettrait de tester l'état des composants ?


Utilitaire de disque / vérifier le disque
Apple Hardware Test






drszum a dit:


> Y at-il un programme pour organiser HDD sur mac?


?? Le Finder 

Si tu ne connais pas trop le Mac, regarde ces sites :
débuter sur Mac
os X facile
Rhinos Mac


----------



## rottoto (9 Juillet 2013)

Merci Sly54 pour ta réponse.

Je up une nouvelle fois car rien à faire.
J'ai formaté mon Macbook pour repasser sur quelque chose de clean sous SL.
A l'heure actuelle, et fraichement formaté, j'ai tout juste 10go utilisés mais c'est toujours très long pour démarrer. Une fois sur le bureau, j'ai la roue multicolore qui tourne encore et encore... Bref, c'est LENT.
Un passage à l'Apple Store n'a rien changé puisqu'on m'a dit qu'il fallait juste formater...

J'ai vraiment peur que le disque dur commence à fatiguer  Si quelqu'un voit de quoi cela peut venir je suis preneur.


----------



## Sly54 (9 Juillet 2013)

As tu utilisé Utilitaire de disque / vérifier le disque (post #7) ?

Autrement, installe l'OS sur un disque externe pour voir si c'est lent (ou pas)


----------



## rottoto (9 Juillet 2013)

Oui oui j'ai utilisé l'utilitaire de disque et RAS. Il me dit qu'il semble en bon état.

EDIT : pour installer l'OS sur un disque externe il faut créer une partition à part ? Je me renseigne avant de faire n'importe quoi ^^


----------



## Romuald (9 Juillet 2013)

D'où ça peut venir je n'en sais rien*, surtout si ça pédale même après une clean install. Que disent les logs (application console) et le moniteur d'activité ? Ca, ça pourrait donner des débuts de piste.

Et si c'est le DD, il se change très facilement sur un MB blanc 2009.


* Je n'éteins plus le mien depuis que le fiston lui a fait gouter au jus d'orange  : il fallait s'y prendre entre une et cinq fois pour qu'il veuille bien aller au bout du boot.


----------



## rottoto (9 Juillet 2013)

@Romuald : ahah oui, laisser le mac allumé c'est en effet une solution. Tu n'es pas le premier à me le dire d'ailleurs 

Alors les logs depuis le démarrage de ce matin :

09/07/13 07:47:12	com.apple.launchd[1]	*** launchd[1] has started up. ***
09/07/13 07:50:04	com.apple.launchd[1]	(com.apple.xprotectupdater[17]) Exited with exit code: 255
09/07/13 07:50:45	com.apple.launchctl.LoginWindow[88]	launchctl: Dubious permissions on file (skipping): /Library/LaunchAgents/com.adobe.AAM.Updater-1.0.plist
09/07/13 07:50:54	com.apple.WindowServer[78]	Tue Jul  9 07:50:54 MacBook-de-mimi.local WindowServer[78] <Error>: kCGErrorFailure: Set a breakpoint @ CGErrorBreakpoint() to catch errors as they are logged.
09/07/13 07:51:08	com.apple.launchctl.Background[101]	launchctl: Dubious permissions on file (skipping): /Library/LaunchAgents/com.adobe.AAM.Updater-1.0.plist
09/07/13 07:51:09	com.apple.launchctl.Aqua[102]	launchctl: Dubious permissions on file (skipping): /Library/LaunchAgents/com.adobe.AAM.Updater-1.0.plist
09/07/13 07:51:09	com.apple.launchctl.Aqua[102]	launchctl: Dubious permissions on file (skipping): /etc/mach_init_per_user.d/com.adobe.SwitchBoard.monitor.plist
09/07/13 07:51:09	com.apple.launchd.peruser.501[100]	(com.apple.ReportCrash) Falling back to default Mach exception handler. Could not find: com.apple.ReportCrash.Self
09/07/13 07:51:16	fontd[110]	Database content version mismatch (stored(15) != expected(14))
09/07/13 07:51:16	fontd[110]	Failed to open read-only database, regenerating DB
09/07/13 07:51:29	com.apple.launchd.peruser.501[100]	(com.apple.Kerberos.renew.plist[118]) Exited with exit code: 1
09/07/13 07:51:34	com.apple.launchd.peruser.501[100]	(com.apple.CSConfigDotMacCert-sti_eva@me.com-SharedServices[122]) Exited with exit code: 1
09/07/13 07:51:35	com.apple.launchd.peruser.501[100]	(com.apple.mrt.uiagent[117]) Exited with exit code: 255
09/07/13 07:55:12	com.apple.fontd[110]	FODBCheck: foRec->annexNumber != kInvalidAnnexNumber (0)
09/07/13 07:55:32	com.apple.fontd[110]	FODBCheck: foRec->annexNumber != kInvalidAnnexNumber (0)
09/07/13 07:56:53	com.apple.coreservicesd[48]	ThrottleProcessIO: throttling disk i/o


Bon c'est du chinois pour moi tout ca ^^


----------



## Sly54 (9 Juillet 2013)

rottoto a dit:


> EDIT : pour installer l'OS sur un disque externe il faut créer une partition à part ? Je me renseigne avant de faire n'importe quoi ^^


Il faut que le format du dd sois en Mac OS étendu journalisé et que le Tableau de schéma de partition soit GUID.
Se fait en passant par l'Utilitaire de disque et ça effacera les données sur le dd, évidemment !


Ca vaut le coup de creuser la suggestion de Romuald, n'oublie pas le Moniteur d'activité !


----------



## Stephangers (9 Août 2013)

Bonjour, je reviens d'un apple store, pour le même problème avec le même mac. Il s'agirait certainement du disque dur défaillant ou du braacket.
Auriez vous un conseil pour un disque dur ?
Merci


----------



## ravalomanana (6 Septembre 2013)

rottoto a dit:


> Bonsoir tout le monde.
> 
> Je possède un MacBook blanc (fin 2009) :
> - Intel Core 2 duo @ 2,26ghz
> ...



salut Rottoto, 

j'ai pratiquement eu le mm problème que toi avec en prime imovie 09 qui refuse de jouer les fameux movie traillers . dmoi j'ai un macbook pro fin 2009 avec la mm config. la source de la lenteur est en fait le cable qui relie la carte mère au dd. en fait dès qu'un mac ralentisse anormalement je conseillerai de vérifier en premier ce cable. moi le gars qui l'a réparé est certifié apple mais il ne travaille pas dans un store. check ce cable d'abord parce qu'apparemment tu as tout essayé , bonne chance !


----------

